

Show HN: A polygot stock back testing platform - didigogo
http://quantonomics.com

======
didigogo
I have been working on this project for years, and have made it a polygot
platform to write stock trading applications in various languages.

<http://quantonomics.com/documentation/>

~~~
Ecio78
How does it compare to www.collective2.com ?

~~~
didigogo
Similar idea we provide all the apis in various languages by default and the
hosting. We actually run all the applications per user per request, and
sandbox them for anything malicious.

